# How much for a windscreen!!??!!



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

I'm gutted!!

I've spent the last couple of weeks preparing our van for going 'full time' starting at Christmas, it's been in and out of various garages having new brakes, tyres, habitation checks etc....

I picked it up, and after driving less than a mile noticed a crack running across the passenger side of the screen, about 20" in length. Needless to say, NONE of the garages carrying out the work know nothing about it.......

Just had the quote for replacement!!! £2,566.72 EXCLUDING FITTING :evil: 

(1999 Laika Ecovip 400i)

My insurance only covers me for £2,000 so I'll have to pay an excess on that, and probably an extra 'grand' for my trouble!!!!

If I can give you any advice out there, it is this: Check your van thoroughly before you drive off, and have the mechanic's do a 'walk around' to identify any damage BEFORE they take it in for work!!

It's going to be weeks before I can get a screen, and it's really put us back on our 'deadline'...... :roll: 

Bloody 'spanner-monkeys'....... :evil:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

When I saw the thread subject, I thought: "what are they moaning about - of course windscreens are a few hundred quid."

*TWO AND A HALF BLOODY GRAND !!!!!! * 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O

My sincere sympathies, especially as it's going to affect your schedule.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Just a quick thought - you're sure it can't be repaired? I hear they do some wonderful stuff with special compounds these days.

Still reeling at that cost (plus fitting).


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Two and a half is just for the screen. By the time you add all the 'extras' such as fitting etc... it will be closer to 3 grand!!!

I'm starting to have SERIOUS reservations at having bought an 'A' class for full-timing. The fact that it's going to take several weeks to sort out, does NOT inspire me with confidence for travelling abroad!

I would have thought that Laika would have had the foresight to have some of these windscreens in stock, rather than having to manufacture them. Bad business that.

What are we supposed to do if we have a 'minor ding' while on tour? Go and buy another van? It's scarey stuff!!

I ordered some spares for the Laika through one of the UK dealers weeks ago, still no parts!!

Have I picked a 'duff van' for going full time in? Are 'Hymers' just as bad? It is not the dealers fault, as I have tried the 'other' authorised dealer, and they say the same!!!

I'm not impressed, and I haven't even started the trip yet!!!


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Hi gerannpasa,

I'm afraid the screen in question is well and truly knackered!! The damage appears to be exactly at the height of a corner-edge of an HGV door, and impacted right on the very edge of the screen. The crack probagates out and along, and you don't actually see it unless you lower your head and look right at it. 

Unfortunately, it probagates about 8" into the 'sweep' of the passanger wiper, and so is a definite MOT failure!  

I thought about being cheeky and moving the 'road tax disc holder' over to the other side to hide it, but it doesn't even come close to hiding it, (besides, VOSA NT'ers are wise to tricks like that!)

Looks like I'm just going to have to bite the bullet!!

Luckily (if I can say that with a straight face) at least it has happened now, before we go!!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi laikadriver, someone will no doubt correct me if I am wrong but I believe its only an MOT failure if it effects the drivers field of vision.

I had my screen mended at the stratford show for free, insurance companies would much rather you had it mended if possible and pay for that than a whole sreen.

Guy staked his life that the cracks wouldn't go futher.

Olley


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Have a look at the facts, follow the link

http://www.motester.co.uk/cog.html#windscreen

Bill


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

The unofficial way round this problem is to, if at all possible, adjust wiper sweep to stop higher than at present to avoid crack and black out lower section of screen with paint or black fablon inside and out
However this still leaves sceen weaker than was intended, many screens are part of structual integrity of vehicle,not just to keep wind out of your hair
some MH windscreens are in excess of £4000.00 and insurance wont cover any of it, check before you buy!!!
Geo


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

No way of adjusting the sweep to clear the crack, it's just too high up I'm afraid...  

 I'm not too keen on attempting to 'stop-drill' the crack either, it's just too long and convoluted for that  

 'Auto-windscreens' keep promising to phone me back, but I've had to contact THEM thre times to keep abreast of what's going on!! I really think they don't want to tackle this!  

 I'm fed up folks!! If I'm having this amount of hastle in the UK, what on earth would it be like abroad?


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Windscreen*

Who has quoted £2500 for the screen ??

Remember its very unlikely that Laika make the screen themselves - its quite likely made by Pilkingtons - as are most Hymer ones of the past few years.

Check on the left lower portion of the screen (usually there) to see the 
details of the manufacturer.

Search for the manufacturer on the internet and see what they can offer in the way of assistance.

Have you considered having the work done somewhere in europe? - its bound to be cheaper.

cheers


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

crickey.. thats put me off an a class!


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hymie!

I've checked the details for the screen, and I'm afraid that it IS Laika that make it, it carries their logo alongside a quality mark and part number, there are no other details on the screen!!!!

I'll just have to run with it, it's looking like I have no other option.....


----------



## 88864 (May 10, 2005)

hi laikadriver I had mine 1991 hymer screen replaced it was £1500+vat+ fitting it was done with some bodywork damage mine was done under insurance, it took three weeks to be delivered. dose make you think what would happen if it happened at the beginning of a long trip.


chris


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi All 

Just to point out that not all A class screens are a problem. I had to have mine replaced 1993 hymer B544. Job done through insurance - safeguard. They use RAC -Autoscreens , they had one for me in 48 hrs. Cost - just the £60.00 "glass excess". 

I would be amazed if Laika actually made their own screens. It might have Laika stamped on it and a part number, but i suspect that is for identification purposes. The cost of setting up a plant to produce, in commercial terms, a handful of windscreens makes no sense. 

Hope you get it sorted soon. 

Regards 

Herman


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Hi 'Hymer 544'!

Hi Herman!

Interesting! You both have the same type of van, yet have been quoted massively different prices and estimated times for the job! I would be interested to see if this is as a result of your insurers!! Hmm......

Can I ask, is there a 'Pilkington' logo on Hymer screens, or did you just happen to find out that the screens weren't made by Hymer?

I've had a rummage on the net, but can't find ANYTHING or the screens, besides, I think I am beholden to the insurers to supply and fit, through RAC windscrens.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I hit a pheasant in my Swift Royale and dented the luton just above the windscreen. Cost just under £3k to repair 7 years ago. A pheasant flew into the windscreen of my Arto A-class last year (honest I'm not a pheasant killer normally). Cost? Nil. It bounced off without a mark. I've had A-classes for 5 years now, no windscreen replacements necessary.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Stone chip hit the screen on our Hymer B544 a couple of months ago. Two days later small chip turned into a big crack. Insurer Adrian Flux would only pay the first £500 so we had to stump up the remaining £700. If I remember correctly the windscreen was delivered within 5 working days and fitted immediately.
And we thought we were 'stung' at a cost of £1,200!!!
3 grand?? 8O 8O 8O 
Can't understand it if as has been pointed out here that the Laika screen is the same as Hymer?

We're with Safeguard now.........


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Windscreen*

Hi Laikadriver,

Yes the hymer screen has the pilkington logo/name on it.

As one of the previous posters said, Laika would not be able to make the windscreen themselves - the machinery they would need to invest in for curved laminated screens would be prohibitive for the number of vehicles they produce.

cheers


----------



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

*How much is a windscreen ?*

I too have a potential windscreen problem. I have a Hymer B655 and there is a crack at the bottom behind the wipers about 5ins long. I live in France and have not yet priced a replacement but as I am coming back to the UK in October I rang Hymer UK at Preston and was quoted £1750 + vat excluding fitting. The Screen is made by Pilkingtons as are most windscreens. In my previous life I was the MD of a transoprt company and most truck windscreens including Renault Magnums ( Just about the largest truck screen ) are only a few hundred pounds. I am sure this is just another example of gross inflation of prices for anything related to the leisure industry.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Hey Brock, it wasn't a Royal 635 was it.
sorry for going off the thread there. we have heard of these tales of woe about windscreens some time ago, some models that i am not allowed to mention, ( the model is no longer made) also flex and let in water. besides cracking.this decided us to stay with coachbuilt.but these days thought all was now fixed.interesting thought, is this why Autotrail called back some of their new A class.just a whisper that i overheard from a trader.


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Just an update folks!!

Well, I finally have had the new windscreen fitted at RAC autowindscreens in Inverness, total cost for the job, £2,750!! I also had to buy a new (left hand side) windscreen cover at £70, this I fitted myself.

Nearly 3 grand, and over three months waiting time!! Has this soured my passion for my motorhome? Yes. A bit. My wife and I, may, dependant on circumstances, be going 'full time' at the end of September, and I'm terrified at the costs and the timescale involved, even if we were to have a 'minor shunt'...


One of the interesting things which I noted was that my van has had a replacement windscren previously fitted, although there is no mention of this in the (very) comprehensive service history that came with it. RAC autowindscreens said that the previous screen had been incorrectly installed, and was sitting 'proud of the frame' on one side, which caused an edge to be exposed, with got chipped somehow, causing the crack.

I purchased the van from one of the big 'main dealers', and I suspect that the van had suffered a broken screen, and possibly the previous owners got that fed up waiting months and months for a replacement that they traded it back and left it with the dealers, who then attempted to fit the screen themselves (hence not fitted correctly, and no mention of it in the history!!)

Are all A-class vans this bad for replacement parts? What type of vans do 'full timers' prefer, and is this because parts are an issue?

If people end up having to hand back a van due to lack of parts (imagine having £40k's worth of van at home for months on end with nothing more than a plastic sheet for a windscreen!!) then the 'part ex' dealers must be making a killing!!!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

That's a lot of dosh for a screen but not uncommon for an A class or USRV. In reply to your fulltiming question it was one of my concerns when choosing an insurer.. 
I finally went with NFU ( there were other reasons ) as they give full replacement cost less £100 excess.. 
If the worst happened it would mean remaining on a site until a screen was sourced and fitted, probably from the US via a UK dealer.. hopefully it wont happen and if it does I'm parked up beside a nice beach .. 8)


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Hi Scotjim!!

I've got to admit that one of the reasons that we initially opted for a European A- class over a US-RV was in the mistaken belief that aquiring parts would be less of an issue!!

That is a very good deal that you have with your insurers!! I'm currently with 'Comfort' insurance, who seem to be pretty 'on the ball', although their £2k limit on screens came as a bit of a blow, especially as I only received a copy of their policy document AFTER making a claim!!

Have you had to order parts for your RV? How long did they take, and what sort of prices are we talking? Do you rely on back-up from a UK dealer, or do you deal directly with the states? I understand that servicing costs for an RV are more, but given the much higher specification, I can appreciate that.

I always feel that we in Europe are being 'ripped off', when I see what is available in the US for the same money!!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Parts for USRVs are usually available from UK dealers and if not can be imported direct, prices are on a par with European spares but shipping can add on a lot if it's a bulky / heavy item.. 
I sourced an ignition module direct from the US for the Dometic fridge, cost about £60 and arrived within a week .. Stateside Tuning sourced me a spare wheel for George from the US, that cost a hefty £260 .. RVs with 22.5" rims don't usually have a spare wheel supplied.. something to do with US practice of not changing that size of wheel by yourself .. :? A part worn coach tyre cost me £45, new they are about £300 .. but bear in mind these are coach tyres which last many times longer than a standard van tyre. 
Other items for servicing are like oil and fuel filters are readily obtainable here, one of the benefits of buying a Cummins or Cat diesel.. world wide service for the construction and transport industries.. 
I would say that you get much more for your money in a USRV .. we chose one for a fulltiming as it was the best tool for the job, tons (literally) payload, storage and living space for a family of four with excellent comfort and build quality..
There are European RVs but they were way above our budget, most if not all are bespoke built.. 

Sorry , Im rambling on here ... :roll:


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

It's interesting stuff!!

So, you have no real problems obtaining parts!

I think when it comes to 'trade in' time, I may well be looking 'across the pond'!!................


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Keep rambling Jim, it makes interesting reading and an insight into the world of rv's. I fancy one but the boss thinks they are too big.Hence we settled for the Mustang.at the moment. :roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Laikadriver said:


> It's interesting stuff!!
> 
> So, you have no real problems obtaining parts!
> 
> I think when it comes to 'trade in' time, I may well be looking 'across the pond'!!................


Hi Matt,

Sorry to hear about the problems.

We had exactly the same problem with the windscreen on our 400i.

We have some German Friends who had a 400i and they got rid of it in the end because of the spares problem.

Their w/wiper motor packed up and they spent months trying to source a replacement. They got one to fit eventually but the price was horrendous.

They were unable to get spares for the A class because Laika had stopped stocking them and as they were not standard Iveco parts they could not help either.

They also had problems with the fridge/frezzer that could not be replaced as it would not go through the door or a window.

I would think long and hard about replacing it.

Regards

Don


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

Hello again Don, good to hear from ya!!

We have had no end of problems with spares, and in nearly all cases I've just re-machined/ manufactured parts for the van myself, but a windscreen would be a little ambitious!!

When the 'rear dinette engine-heating' system packed in and started to leak, I phoned the Laika reps for a replacement. They said it was not a Laika part!! eh?!? I phoned Iveco, who just laughed!! In the end, I manufacured a new heater matrix using a matrix for a Fiat Seicento, and plastic-welding new outlet pipes to fit!!

The point is I should'nt have to go to all that hastle with a 7 year old van!!!

(I remember you once saying that you had trouble with brackets that hold the waste-tanks in place? Well, that little gremlin reared it's ugly little head about a fortnight ago!! Made new steel straps for it, but what a pain!!!)

I think (and this is just my personal opinion) that the European motorhomes are better than the UK ones (runs for cover!!) but unfortunately, they really let themselves down with the ' customer back up' in this country!!

A cynic might think that they are deliberately obtuse so that you eventually end up 'trading up' to a newer model!!!!

Am I being uncharitable, do you think?

Unfortunately, I'm not in a financial position to swap the van, but if I ever am, I'll be looking at a coachbuilt, or a USRV, but never an A class, never again!!!


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Windscreens*

Hello all

The off-side w/screen on my Fleetwood Southwind has a large crack running down the curve. As it doesn't interfere with the wipers, viewing the mirrors and driver's view (near-side) it has passed 2 MOTs at different places. However for peace of mind I sourced one in the US (none available in the UK) cost $365, then the hitch. Packing, insurance, freight, duty and VAT brought it to £2,000. Contatced Autoglass and guess what, price for import and fitting no firm quote but approx. £2,250.

At the moment I have left it alone. I have been told that incorrect use of levelling jacks can cause the body to warp putting stress on the w/screen. Is this true?

Ian


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Windscreens*



camperian said:


> I have been told that incorrect use of levelling jacks can cause the body to warp putting stress on the w/screen. Is this true?
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian,

I have no experience of jacks but I've heard the same ..

It may be worthwhile contacting Linda from Stateside Tuning, she may be able to source your screen at a better price .. :idea:


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*Windscreens*

Thanks Scotjimland

I should have contacted Linda before she went to the US of A.

Ian.

PS: I hope you took it as a joke about the wallet - no offence intended.

Ian


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Windscreens*



camperian said:


> PS: I hope you took it as a joke about the wallet - no offence intended Ian


None taken .. :wink:

As you know, Jocks are thick skinned ... :lol: :lol: playing football they way we do we get plenty of practice at it .. :roll:

as for wallets.. that was trashed the day we bought George... :lol: :lol:


----------

